# Should barn floor be pressure treated?



## Evergreen160 (Jun 24, 2012)

We're building a goat shed and it will have a wood floor.  Anyone have an option on if the floor (plywood) needs to be pressure treated?  I would rather skip the added expense if its not necessary.  Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 24, 2012)

I wouldn't have a wood floor if you can help it. Urine will soak through and make it all nasty.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

We're using a mixture of dirt and hay floor. I dunno hat others have to say, but it works good


----------



## kfacres (Jun 25, 2012)

I think the idea of having a wood floor should be rethought-- I'll give you 3 years and it will be rotted through..


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree that the wood floor is not the best option if there is another way.  We have dirt floors and they are very easy to clean up.  Maybe you could build a cinder block base for it and fill in with dirt?

In our chicken coop, I do have a raised plywood floor that we have cover with a large tarp and then lay wood shavings over (makes for a very quick clean up and keeps the wood dry).  I do not think that would work very well for a goat barn though because they would find the tarp and chew it.  

If you do decide to go with wood still, I would say the treated lumber is necessary.


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know that dirt floors are better   I've done a lot of research.  We live up in the mountains and it was difficult to build a barn with a dirt floor because it is almost impossible to sink beams into our extremely dry rocky ground.  Augers don't even work on our ground.  By building a stick-frame shed we were able to level the floor frame on cement deck blocks.  We are also building on somewhat of a slope and were worried that the barn floor would be underwater in the Spring when the snow melts.  This way the water will run under the shed.  I've talked to owners that use wood floors and haven't had a problem.  From a building perspective it makes things easier.  If we have to replace a floor panel here and there so be it.

I think we are going to go with the pressure treated plywood for the floors.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2012)

Gotcha.  We definitely do NOT have that to contend with...my city's Native American name means 'knee-deep in mud' and it is.  The ground is plenty soft  

The pressure treated will get you a few more years use so probably worth the extra.  We use treated ply for our sleeping lofts and just built them so that when the day comes that they need to be replaced, we can easily back the screws out and resheet it.  You should take some pics for us...love to see what other people are building to get ideas for future projects.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Jun 27, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have a wood floor if you can help it. Urine will soak through and make it all nasty.


In addition to being "nasty" it will breed germs and bacteria which will eventually undermine the health of your animals.

I like a dirt floor that I can lime, air out and replace bedding after each birthing to sanitize.  Using straw or last years cheap crappy hay (not moldy) can easily be removed and replaced after each birth or when it gets "nasty from urine and manure.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 27, 2012)

I would seriously reconsider a wood floor.  It will be rotten in no time and the urine will soak in it.  Dirt or Concrete works great.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a wood floor that has had both chickens and goats on it, it's pretty old, and it's held up fine. Just make sure it stays pretty clean and air it out good before putting new bedding in. If you had a concrete base or a dirt floor it sounds like the spring floods would wash that out pretty quick.


----------



## kfacres (Jun 27, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I have a wood floor that has had both chickens and goats on it, it's pretty old, and it's held up fine. Just make sure it stays pretty clean and air it out good before putting new bedding in. If you had a concrete base or a dirt floor it sounds like the spring floods would wash that out pretty quick.


it's called a diversion on the uphill side.. and I bet those floods wouldn't wash away concrete...


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jun 27, 2012)

Errr,.... I appreciate all of the feedback about dirt floors being the best but its not an option for us for all the reasons I mentioned previously   I'm thinking of putting stall mats on top of the floor then wood shavings and straw to absorb.  Our shed is pretty small and just 2 goats will be in there so it will be pretty easy to clean out.  We have friends with a wood floor goat shed and they haven't had any issues.  I've also come across larger farms such as Fiasco Farm and they use wood floors as well.  It might not be ideal but I don't really think it is the end of the world.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)

Hope you don't feel put off.  Sometimes, I know I scan through posts and miss stuff.  Wood floors will work for you and the treated wood will help.  I remember camping on rocky ground and just trying to sink tent stakes was impossible.  Hope you'll share your progress with us, maybe pics or something


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 27, 2012)

kfacres said:
			
		

> it's called a diversion on the uphill side.. and I bet those floods wouldn't wash away concrete...


I meant they would wash away the dirt around the foundation. 

A wood floor will work for you....do you have your goats yet? We love pictures *hint hint*


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 28, 2012)

I recently had a new shed built for the goats and alpaca in their pasture.  It's a day shed for comfort and protection.  I had the base frame and supports made from treated wood.  The actual floor I used untreated hemlock.  Personally, I wouldn't use chemically treated wood (floor) where the animals would have direct contact with their bodies when lying down.
My particular floor is almost 1" thick and I know it will last for a very long time.

In my barn where the goats sleep, I have limestone siftings as the floor, which coincidentally, I just cleaned yesterday.  Comparing the two, I prefer a wooden floor over dirt/stone.  It is much easier to clean.

I also have moisture/water issues here, especially in my pasture and a dirt floor would be out of the question if I wanted to keep the animals dry.  The rerouting of water would be impossible for my particular situation.


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jun 28, 2012)

Goatherd - Nice shed!

Goats aren't here yet and we only have the floor of the shed built so far but I will take pics!

I was a little worried about the chemicals in the pressure treated wood too so I decided to create a barrier by priming the wood with Kilz.  So now it is all water-proof.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 28, 2012)

Evergreen, Kilz is a great idea for your floor.  I would think it would prevent chemical leeching from the wood and will help to make the floor more durable.  Good luck and I look forward to seeing your shed.
Just so you know, I didn't build this shed.  I live among Amish folks and when I need wood work done, they are the ones I rely on.  Without a doubt, they do incredible work and at a very reasonable cost.  What took them two days to build would take me two months!

ETA to add pics


Built in hay rack





3/4 high divider wall...2/3 shed for the goats, 1/3shed for the alpaca  Door on each end of shed


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jul 1, 2012)

If you want to see pics of our goat shed progress you can go here! - Hummingbird Homestead: https://www.facebook.com/Hummingbird.Homestead


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 1, 2012)

It looks good! It's gonna be great when it's finished


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 2, 2012)

That is looking like a GREAT shed!  Your goats will enjoy it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## greybeard (Jul 3, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I recently had a new shed built for the goats and alpaca in their pasture.  It's a day shed for comfort and protection.  I had the base frame and supports made from treated wood.  The actual floor I used untreated hemlock.  Personally, I wouldn't use chemically treated wood (floor) where the animals would have direct contact with their bodies when lying down.
> My particular floor is almost 1" thick and I know it will last for a very long time.
> 
> In my barn where the goats sleep, I have limestone siftings as the floor, which coincidentally, I just cleaned yesterday.  Comparing the two, I prefer a wooden floor over dirt/stone.  It is much easier to clean.
> ...


A really nice job, and an added advantage to that, is if you should ever decide to get out of livestock, it's nice enough to be able to pretty easily convert it to anything else you wish to use it for--a shop, storage, man/woman cave etc. 
If you build another one, photo-document it please. When I first registered here,  I read most of the old threads and there were LOTS of requests for plans/instructions regarding small barns, loafing sheds, and general construction of farm outbuildings.  I wish I had done it when I built my cow loafing shed, but did not--I just never thought about it. I reccomend eveyryone at least make a good drawing and post as they build. Lots of people are really great at raising animals, but just don't have much experience in construction. Nothing wrong with that--most of us are lacking (myself included) in lots of areas of expertise. 

Dirt floors for me--cows don't stay in it much anyway except in very cold windy weather. 

I can't tell by the pics (bad eyes) what you did where the joists meet the walls.
Are the joists sitting inside the top plates or on top of them? (Looks like the are nested inside)
If you nested them, Did you use metal strongties/Simpson ties where the roof joists meet the walls--or just nail and screw straight in?


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jul 3, 2012)

greybeard:  Are you referring to the roof joists?  Each roof joist is notched so that it is nestled into the wall and then it is secured with hurricane ties.


----------



## CelticOaksFarm (Jul 3, 2012)

Kilz followed up with white oil based paint will seal those floors in nice and tight. Florida here, our goat house, coop, and all the duck and goose houses are wood floored, painted with Kilz then white oil based two-three coats. Other than a stain here or there to the white paint they are all FINE, fine. We are sand, not dirt, and with hurricanes needed everyone up off the ground or the first tropical storm would make them all soggy. Oh and the goats have stall mats in their stalls under the pine shavings.


----------



## CelticOaksFarm (Jul 3, 2012)

Forgot to mention, we use lime, pdz, and or DE in all of the buildings as well when cleaning them out.


----------

